# Is the RN number the same?



## sooclassy (Jan 28, 2013)

For American Apparel T shirts I was looking at the website and saw their RN number "103255" would that be the companies RN number or is that just a random number they used for example?

Can someone give me the RN number for American Apparel.

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sooclassy said:


> For American Apparel T shirts I was looking at the website and saw their RN number "103255" would that be the companies RN number or is that just a random number they used for example?
> 
> Can someone give me the RN number for American Apparel.
> 
> Thanks


That is one of many.....RN data base show 10 of them......

What do you need it for?.....If you replace their label with your own, you can not use AAs #.....


----------



## sooclassy (Jan 28, 2013)

royster13 said:


> That is one of many.....RN data base show 10 of them......
> 
> What do you need it for?.....If you replace their label with your own, you can not use AAs #.....


Yes, I want to replace the Label with my own tags.
then what RN do i need?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

sooclassy said:


> then what RN do i need?


You need to apply for your own RN number. They are free and easy to get. Fill out the online application and they e-mail you the number within 2-3 days.

RN Number Application


----------



## sooclassy (Jan 28, 2013)

kimura-mma said:


> You need to apply for your own RN number. They are free and easy to get. Fill out the online application and they e-mail you the number within 2-3 days.
> 
> RN Number Application


oh ok, So I basically only need my RN number on the label and then washing instructions?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You also need Country of Origin and Fiber Content.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Also, if you use your full legal company name on your label, you are not required to have an RN # on there too.


----------



## sooclassy (Jan 28, 2013)

When I do the RN number should I use my home information if I don't have an office?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sooclassy said:


> When I do the RN number should I use my home information if I don't have an office?


If they require an address and all you have is a home one, use it.


----------



## sooclassy (Jan 28, 2013)

splathead said:


> If they require an address and all you have is a home one, use it.


do you know of any examples of a before and after picture?


----------

